# Meet my new plus size riding horse



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

She is called Giselle and is 15.2hh 15 year old Comtois mare originally from France but now going to be living with me in the UK. Giselle will be coming to live with me in Sept this year to be her forever home 

I am so excited it a dream of mine to have one of these Comtois horses


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a beautiful, sturdy girl!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunning!,


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm coming to ride her next time we are in the UK, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm coming to ride her next time we are in the UK, she is gorgeous.


I am going to be breeding them ;-) maybe I could temp you to import one to Canada ;-) She is a pure bred of top show quality ;-)Also was a FEi driving mare in the past 

I will have her AI by next spring  They are rare in the UK only about 80 in the country and Now its near on impossible to import from France as they have to now pass a 5 star inspection or they are not allowed out of the country


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! She's gorgeous.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow....she is just lovely! 

What a beautiful coat. So rich.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Didn't you just buy a Highlander as well?? or am I getting mixed up?


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: I have an 18" dressage saddle that will probably fit her, want me to bring it over in the fall?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Didn't you just buy a Highlander as well?? or am I getting mixed up?


 
Yes this is my new Highland Mare Kincardine Melody, she should be here I a fortnight  got lots of plans for this year


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: I have an 18" dressage saddle that will probably fit her, want me to bring it over in the fall?


Now that could be a good plan


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Golden, how wide is your dressage saddle? Make?


----------



## becky61 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gorgeous mare!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Golden, how wide is your dressage saddle? Make?


It's a Thornhill Vienna 36 cm can't find anyone who wants one that wide here! Lovely lovely saddle


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> It's a Thornhill Vienna 36 cm can't find anyone who wants one that wide here! Lovely lovely saddle


Hubby wants a draft horse... I told him only if I can event it. Which means I need a nice wide dressage saddle. If you still have it when I find him his big black gelding(originally wanted a black stallion *eyeroll* don't get me started lol) I might take it off your hands.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Fellpony said:


>


She is beautiful!! Congrats on your new beauty. I think i'm in love!


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

She's gorgeous! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beautyofspeed (Jul 3, 2014)

That is an incredibly beautiful horse!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe you should bring her here to Maine... she's amazing! Ahab is so mad that he is a gelding.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> Maybe you should bring her here to Maine... she's amazing! Ahab is so mad that he is a gelding.


Perfect if she is in Maine she will be nice and close for me to steal :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You've got a pair of gorgeous horses in your barn now. Stunning duo.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What stunners, congratulations on your lovely mares!


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

LOVE all of the pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

